# Need Rhinestone Info



## grace1456 (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad I found you guys! 

Looking for rhinestone transfer pricing including minimums & set ups, & rhinestone plotting software.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome. What kind of quantities are you looking for?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Grace...I sent you a PM


----------



## GSimmons (Aug 23, 2008)

I am also looking for transfers, custom rhinestone patters and foil and custom foil transfers. I have a brand new engraver, just dont know what Im doing with it yet. I have a brand and would like to get the rhinestone pattern and transfers done along with some other stuff in stones and foil. Any help?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Try this one: MADE IN TEXAS BY DZYNS UNLIMITED, FLING THAT BLING


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

I have worked with rhinestoneguy on designing transfers before, and his staff was very helpful, did a great job of placement.


----------

